# NHS may rent spare rooms to ease bed crisis



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2017)

Patients recovering from surgery could be discharged from hospital to recuperate in private houses nearby as part of an NHS trial that could earn those renting out the rooms up to £1,000 a month.

The scheme, which is being piloted in Essex, aims to tackle bed shortages and save money but has been criticised by medical professionals and social workers who warn it would give too much responsibility to untrained members of the public.
A startup, CareRooms, is working with the NHS and councils in Southend and elsewhere in Essex to pilot the model and finalise how it will work. It says patients would benefit from “a safe, comfortable place to recuperate from hospital” as well as helping the NHS.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...e-scheme-for-patients-recovering-from-surgery

Sounds like a bad idea to me


----------



## grovesy (Oct 26, 2017)

This has caused a bit of stir on the Essex Live (local paper), Facebook page toady . Though there standard of reporting leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 26, 2017)

Sounds like an ideal opportunity for cash seekers with a spare room to exploit the system to me. They used to be called Convalescent Homes but they’ve long gone! 

What is this system ‘foster carers for the adult sick?’


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2017)

I don’t believe this. They really are scraping the barrel of stupid ideas. They need to stop spending money on HS2, Trident, and £3bn aircraft carriers and get a proper integrated health and social care service. Which is more important?


----------



## Amigo (Oct 26, 2017)

Apparently they’re going to call it the ‘Rigsby Initiative’ as it mimics the Rising Damp programme


----------



## Ditto (Oct 26, 2017)

We're going to heck in a handbasket.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2017)

Less of the “we” Ditto. The Scottish Government looks for practical ideas to improve the NHS in Scotland, not idiotic stuff like this.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 26, 2017)

Southend have announced they are not going through with this plan.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 26, 2017)

Shocking!
Carerooms is a private Company, no surprise there! You don't need any care experience to be a 'host'  just provide company, drinks and 3 microwave meals a day , all for up to £50 a day (notice up to £50). Releasing post surgery folk onto the public, what could possibly go wrong .


----------



## grovesy (Oct 26, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Shocking!
> Carerooms is a private Company, no surprise there! You don't need any care experience to be a 'host'  just provide company, drinks and 3 microwave meals a day , all for up to £50 a day (notice up to £50). Releasing post surgery folk onto the public, what could possibly go wrong .


Southend who were going to pilot have announced they are not going to do now.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Southend who were going to pilot have announced they are not going to do now.


Thank god for that.
IMO It’s a stupid and possibly dangerous idea. What when not if , something goes wrong.  They should never have closed the convalescent homes .


----------



## Ditto (Oct 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Less of the “we” Ditto. The Scottish Government looks for practical ideas to improve the NHS in Scotland, not idiotic stuff like this.


Do you pay bedroom tax? It costs me £100 a month for son's boxroom.  He couldn't pay it on the pittance he receives.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Do you pay bedroom tax? It costs me £100 a month for son's boxroom.  He couldn't pay it on the pittance he receives.


No bedroom tax in Scotland, as far as I know


----------



## Ditto (Oct 26, 2017)

Northerner said:


> No bedroom tax in Scotland, as far as I know


Aw that's just not fair!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> No bedroom tax in Scotland, as far as I know


There is, but the government tops up the missing money to correct the loss.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2017)

Also, did you know that the Scottish government spends £143 more per head on health than either England or Wales.? Might explain why NHS Scotland, though far from perfect, works better than England.


----------



## Radders (Oct 27, 2017)

You couldn’t make this up.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2017)

It’s the care that’s needed, not just the physical space or the bed.  £50 a week to change someone’s mucky undies and clean them up? No thanks. Not for £500. And what about adapted bathrooms?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It’s the care that’s needed, not just the physical space or the bed.  £50 a week to change someone’s mucky undies and clean them up? No thanks. Not for £500. And what about adapted bathrooms?


My thoughts also, £50 wouldn't even come close for what they are asking - try getting a hotel to offer that, not just the room, is it?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 28, 2017)

Remember the film Misery.......


----------



## Ljc (Oct 28, 2017)

Tbph I wouldn’t want the responsibility of looking after a poorly stranger in my home , I also wouldn’t like to recuperate in a strangers home either. 

Imo Their is just too much room for things to go wrong, abuse , infections to name a few


----------



## Robin (Oct 28, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Tbph I wouldn’t want the responsibility of looking after a poorly stranger in my home , I also wouldn’t like to recuperate in a strangers home either.
> 
> Imo Their is just too much room for things to go wrong, abuse , infections to name a few


Especially if it was used as an excuse to throw people out of hospital even earlier than they do now!


----------

